# code for removal of osteophyte of finger



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 20, 2013)

doc removed an osteophyte on the metacarpal and chose code 26210. That code is for bone cysts and tumors. Does this seem to be the correct code? I'm not sure. I'm new to this. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

